# Droid 3 Roms?



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I know this device has not been released yet but will be this week or next it seems. Are any devs looking at picking up this device or maybe porting some roms to it.

I really want to grab this device but dont want to be stuck on blur forever.

I would also be willing to work on a rom but dont even know where to start


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Im sure this information will fluctuate when the bootloader situation becomes more clear in the future. But for now it doesnt look hopeful.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

ugh, i really hope a dev pics up this device. I miss the qwerty keyboard, but didnt want a 3.5" screen. Now a 4" screen with a qwerty is perfect, i just really dislike oem roms period, touchwiz, motoblur, sense not for me, vanilla all the way


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Well we are gonna have to wait on root and find out if it will accept fastboot commands.


----------

